# Results and pictures from the Europa super show fitness



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

fitness

1st Adeline Garcia










2nd Myriam Capes










3rd Nicole Duncan


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Perhaps I'm not paying as much attention but other than Adela they other 2 are pretty new to the pro ranks, right?

Were there many "big" names in for it too?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Perhaps I'm not paying as much attention but other than Adela they other 2 are pretty new to the pro ranks, right?
> 
> Were there many "big" names in for it too?


there werent any names apart from adele in it and i think she only used it as a warm up her first show after coming back from a knee injury. the standard was much higher for the men than for the women in this show

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Adele is one of my favourite Pro women chuffed she won


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

PScarb said:


> Adele is one of my favourite Pro women chuffed she won


yeah me too, to come back from a really bad knee injury with out any sign of it hindering her performance

xx


----------

